
Former Unity Technology VP files lawsuit alleging CEO sexually harassed her - mikkelewis
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/08/former-unity-technology-vp-files-lawsuit-alleging-ceo-sexually-harassed-her/
======
echelon
From what I can tell from the article, these are _allegations_. I don't see
any mention of emails or text messages (I skimmed a bit, but not enough to
miss something like that). Maybe records exist and can be used to prove
harassment, but what's the point of publicizing this until the case has been
decided?

The media loves to publish this stuff because it gets everyone riled up. But
until anything is proven in court, it doesn't mean anything. What if nothing
actually happened? Reputations can be ruined.

I'd love to have feedback from divergent perspectives or opinions. My current
feeling is that we should keep these cases sealed until there is a verdict,
but perhaps that's oppressive?

I wish we were all above this kind of behavior.

~~~
jakelazaroff
A courtroom verdict doesn't "prove" anything. All it means is that a set of
lawyers and witnesses were able to convince the people on the jury to believe
beyond a reasonable doubt (or not) that the events that were alleged actually
happened.

Trials are the best way our society has figured out to come to the correct
conclusion, but don't make the mistake of thinking the verdict always
accurately reflects the events as they occurred. There are many, many cases
with unjust outcomes.

~~~
ksec
>What if nothing actually happened? Reputations _can_ be ruined.

Reputation _will_ be ruined.

Let assume the just outcome, and those allegation were false. AND the
reputation were ruined. Now do you go on and sue them back?

~~~
jakelazaroff
Yes, that is a thing for which you can sue.

------
new_realist
So the CEO was in a relationship with the head of HR, while the alleged victim
herself had a brief relationship with (by all appearances) a subordinate in
her own reporting chain. So many "not good ideas" happening in this company.

------
s33n
It's honestly shocking to me how people can continue to behave like this,
especially in the aftermath of #metoo. I suspect there's just something about
being in a position of ultimate privilege that conditions you to think you're
invincible until you're not.

~~~
bsder
The primary point of clawing your way to a CEO slot is power.

Once you are in that position:

1) You are going to exercize that power that you finally have.

2) You lose most negative feedback mechanisms as everybody now wants to gain
your favor.

Consequently, you continue do things until you do the one that is a bridge too
far and get burned.

~~~
Consultant32452
Those are some pretty strong allegations to make so broadly.

~~~
dboreham
But extensively covered in literature. E.g.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sorcerer%27s_Apprentice](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sorcerer%27s_Apprentice)

------
thatoneuser
Allegations should not be news. Misandry at its finest, considering she
herself claims to be the victim of false allegations.

~~~
jmull
> ...considering she herself claims to be the victim of false allegations.

That only makes sense if you assume her allegations are false.

~~~
neya
Well, then the only other way is to assume the allegations are true, which
also has severe consequences to the accused if it were actually false. Which
is why, it's best we leave this to investigators to come up with substantial
evidence to back up the allegations (or not).

~~~
jmull
> ...the only other way is to assume the allegations are true

We could assume nothing at this point, right?

